# Your thoughts on stem length sizing.



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm currently riding a 46.5 Dogma w/ a 100mm stem right now my seating position is pretty relaxed as I was coming from a size 50 FP7.

Here are the facts: the FP7 had a TT length of 52.5 vs Dogma TT length of 51.5 

I have a line on a carbon integrated bar/stem but it's 130. Would going to a 130mm stem be TOO extreme of a swing? Or should i stick with more of an incremental length? I tried a 130 and it definitely put me into more of a racing position but i'm not a racer. Would lowering my saddle a bit help?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

foofighter said:


> I'm currently riding a 46.5 Dogma w/ a 100mm stem right now my seating position is pretty relaxed as I was coming from a size 50 FP7.
> 
> Here are the facts: the FP7 had a TT length of 52.5 vs Dogma TT length of 51.5
> 
> I have a line on a carbon integrated bar/stem but it's 130. Would going to a 130mm stem be TOO extreme of a swing? Or should i stick with more of an incremental length? I tried a 130 and it definitely put me into more of a racing position but i'm not a racer. Would lowering my saddle a bit help?


Hi foo, 3cm is a huge leap. 110 or even 120 maybe, 130 is a big leap. 
What was the measurement from bars to the saddle (c-c) on your FP7 compared to your Dogma? Thats the real number to compare.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i have that at home i'll have to check, but yah i would have to agree with you as well on that 130 is a big jump. need to look at my saved measurement on the FP7


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

supposed to be 496mm currently at 465 hmm


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

foofighter said:


> supposed to be 496mm currently at 465 hmm


If you are saying that your FP7 has a 31mm longer reach than your Dogma then that 130mm bar/stem may turn out to be your solution. 
That is, as long as you liked how your FP7 fit you?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

yah it was good, i had a retul fit session and they recorded all the base measurements for me for my record. So it kind of worked out. I must say though that the 130 bar looks really funny on that size frame but i put it on tonight and sat on the trainer and it didnt feel that bad but unfortunately you dont know how it will feel unless you take it out on the road


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have always found that my measurements are locked at:

1. Distance front to back from saddle to pedal (top thigh measurement to line up pedal and knee).

2. Distance up an.

3. Distance from saddle to bar.

For me to ride any bike, I need these to be identical as I can feel just 5mm difference. Once I get these three right, and the first two are based on generally agreed on rules, the stem is what allows me to deal with different top tube, and steering and seat angle differences.

Pinarello is the only frame where I have had to get the actual stem on the bike to get it right at their seat and steering angles seem to be different, not to mention how their top tube length is just different. My 58cm Opera needs a 110mm stem whereas my Ti 58cm bike needs a 90mm. Of course my 54cm Ridley calls for a 100mm so I am glad there is a wide variety of stem lengths.


----------

